
Washington Asks Allies to Drop Huawei - jbegley
https://www.wsj.com/articles/washington-asks-allies-to-drop-huawei-1542924205
======
vatueil
Earlier post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18513249](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18513249)

------
goatsi
[https://outline.com/2uT8zG](https://outline.com/2uT8zG)

